

Radio identification on mobile device - KostaB

Hello everyone. I am very new to mobile development, so I have one question about radio identification on mobile device. Is there any way to develop mobile software which identifies radio signal (recognizes fm frequency) that plays in the room in which I dwell. Any real case scenarios? Thank you.
======
runjake
I'm not sure what you're asking here. Do you have an FM transmitter in your
room? Or are you talking about detecting what FM radio station you're
listening to. If the latter, you're jumping way too far ahead of yourself and
you need to bone up on radio theory (eg. get an amateur radio license and the
ARRL radio guide).

So I'll answer the question with a random answer that is most likely to be
useful to you down the road.

It may be possible to experiment with FM on certain Android devices that have
FM receivers in them AND they are not disabled AND the antenna leads are
connected AND you have API access to those receivers.

Every chip maker does it different, but most likely you'll be dealing in
kernel space. Hope you're comfortable there.

This is a question better off for the more esoteric corners of
<http://forum.xda-developers.com> . There was also an official Google Android
hardware hackers list somewhere. I'd get you the link, but Google nerfed the
Android Developers website recently and I can't find anything.

~~~
KostaB
I am talking about detecting FM radio station on my mobile device.I want my
mobile device to be able to catch the radio station. What about sound radio
detection (does not have to be frequency detection)? Is it more obviously? All
I need is an algorithm for radio station detection. Thank you for your answer.
I will check Android FM receivers.

